
Quobyte 1.3 – Parallel Container File System with Erasure Coding - kordless
https://www.quobyte.com/blog/2016/08/12/announcing-quobyte-1-3-parallel-file-system-with-erasure-coding/
======
SEJeff
Disclaimer: I saw a presentation from these guys @ MesosCon and it is not open
source or free.

Here is a link to the video for anyone wanting to learn about it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-VRsu0tios](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-VRsu0tios)

Pretty offput by this company tbh.

~~~
kordless
EMC storage isn't free or Open Source, and yet people use it each and every
day for mission critical infrastructure. If you are off put by Quobyte's
technology, you should say why. I would note they are based in Germany.

~~~
SEJeff
EMC storage is established and pretty good. I find it pretty hard to see a
serious competitor to glusterfs, orangefs, and cephfs (all open source) and
also question how a small startup could do a filesystem better than so many
much larger firms struggle at today.

~~~
fh973
CTO of Quobyte here.

I'd like to mention that we don't come out of nowhere. We are working on this
since 2006, already built an (open-source) parallel file system before
(XtreemFS), and have quite some background in distributed systems. I hope this
helps you to put our technology in context.

You are also invited to play with our system yourself. It can be installed in
an hour or so. Just send me an email (see profile) or get access via our web
page.

